# How soon can I use temporary hair color?



## chevychick (Jun 3, 2009)

HI! I recently colored my hair with Natural Instincts temporary color and I already notice alittle color fading. I colored it only 4 days ago! My hair is naturally a medium/dark blonde and I dyed it a dark brown. I love the color and want to keep it dark. My question is since I see it fading can I re-dye it sooner the suggested 4-6 weeks? I am thinking of coloring it every 3 weeks and maybe leaving the color on longer then 10 minutes. I also do not wash my hair every day but sometimes I need to.. What do you think?? thanks!


----------



## HairEgo (Jun 3, 2009)

Why not go with the permanent formula (if there is one)?? since you know that you like the colour, make it permanent.


----------



## chevychick (Jun 3, 2009)

Id rather not since perm color doesnt hold any better and the ends fade so fast I would need to recolor my whole head too often I would do too much damage to my hair.


----------



## HairEgo (Jun 3, 2009)

Permanent hair colour is PERMANENT. It permanetly penentrates the cortex and changes the structure of the hair and its ability to reflect the light. The only reason permanent colour will fade that quickly is if you're hair is in poor condition.


----------



## horsienut (Jun 7, 2009)

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The only reason permanent colour will fade that quickly is if you're hair is in poor condition. Not necessarily - permanent color can change over time. Ash colors can turn brassy if exposed to a lot of sunlight, and reds are notorious for fading. Certain permanent colors will change/fade even on hair in good condition. Of course if your hair is in poor condition it will be difficult to hold color whether permanent or semi...
It is fine to use semi-permanent color every few weeks but be careful about color build-up - especially if you are using a dark color. Dark colors will tend to build up on the ends of your hair if you color your entire head each time. If you start to notice this, concentrate the color on your roots and coat the rest of your hair for the last 5-10 minutes of the processing time.

A few other things to help keep your color (whether permanent or semi) - wash in cool water, use a color-treat shampoo and a conditioner with a UV filter if you spend time outdoors.


----------



## incredichele (Jun 15, 2009)

I had the same question. I dyed my hair yesterday and there are some spoys that are lighter, I went to a natural black but would like to do it one more time, so I can be sure I 've gotten all the color pulled through. How soon can I put on another dye?


----------



## laurie_lu (Jun 18, 2009)

An Aphogee protein treatment right before applying the temp color will make it last much...much longer. The protein acts as a 'filler' and the temp dyes grab onto it.


----------

